# nbadraftnet figured it out



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Based on his play this year and his workouts. And GMs are becoming reassured that Morrison's type one diabetes wont affect the longevity of his career. Morrison played a ton of minutes last year with the Dogs.

Toronto may make a trade... but regardless Adam Morrison will be the first pick in the nba draft. Not Andrea BargSkitaChrivea. Chris Bosh would shoot his GM if he drafts a PF. Colangelo doesn't have the balls with the first pick to do it anyways.

Expect the Blazers and many other teams to try and trade for the first. Join NBANOITALLS Adam Morrison fan club.


Adam Morrison had been moved into the 1st slot by draft net. Now draftexpress better folow suit or look stupid. :biggrin:


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

He sure as hell blew up in his workout... He shot 82% during the ENTIRE workout. Unreal.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I hope you're right. As a Bulls fan, Adam Szczerbiak is the last guy I want them (The Bulls) drafting. 

Bargnani, Gay, Aldridge and Thomas are all going to be better players. The assurance of Paxson taking a crack at one of these four without the possibility of Morrison being a Bull would be a wonderful feeling. Preferably Bargnani or Gay though.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

And people say this draft doesn't suck.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I hope you're right. As a Bulls fan, Adam Szczerbiak is the last guy I want them (The Bulls) drafting.
> 
> Bargnani, Gay, Aldridge and Thomas are all going to be better players. The assurance of Paxson taking a crack at one of these four without the possibility of Morrison being a Bull would be a wonderful feeling. Preferably Bargnani or Gay though.


ive seen plenty of szczerbiak at the college level and he couldnt get his shot like morrison could, but you know that.

ill give you this, who the bulls take certainly isnt a no brainer, but mostly because Tyson Chandler is a *****. Thomas and Bargnani all lack muscle and bulk. chicago needs a guy like Sheldon Williams. With Deng on the roster, Gay wont get drafted by the bulls


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> ive seen plenty of szczerbiak at the college level and he couldnt get his shot like morrison could, but you know that.


I don't like Morrison's game. He follows the ball too often, and I don't think he respond very well to longer and more athletic defenders. The small forward position in the NBA is stacked with some freakish players. He might be a good player, but I would put my money on atleast 3 of the 4 other guys will be better players (leaving myself room for one disappointment). 



nbanoitall said:


> ill give you this, who the bulls take certainly isnt a no brainer, but mostly because Tyson Chandler is a *****. Thomas and Bargnani all lack muscle and bulk. chicago needs a guy like Sheldon Williams. With Deng on the roster, Gay wont get drafted by the bulls


You aren't familiar with the Bulls previous drafts, are you (Gordon over Iguodala when they needed a big guard)?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I don't like Morrison's game. He follows the ball too often, and I don't think he respond very well to longer and more athletic defenders. The small forward position in the NBA is stacked with some freakish players. He might be a good player, but I would put my money on atleast 3 of the 4 other guys will be better players (leaving myself room for one disappointment).
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't familiar with the Bulls previous drafts, are you (Gordon over Iguodala when they needed a big guard)?


Id have to disagree, ive seen to many made baskets will long players in his face. As for the Bulls drafting, that was the same year they took Deng too.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> Based on his play this year and his workouts. And GMs are becoming reassured that Morrison's type one diabetes wont affect the longevity of his career. Morrison played a ton of minutes last year with the Dogs.
> 
> Toronto may make a trade... but regardless Adam Morrison will be the first pick in the nba draft. Not Andrea BargSkitaChrivea. Chris Bosh would shoot his GM if he drafts a PF. Colangelo doesn't have the balls with the first pick to do it anyways.
> 
> ...


i dont know if anyone has it right, we'll see. here is where i have a problem with the tone of this and most other draft sites, everyone has to dog someone to prove their point, kind of the rush limbaugh mentality but we'll leave that for another forum. someone likes morrison then bargnani is terrible, rudy gay is the favorite so morrison/brandon roy sucks..get my point, these guys are at the top of the list, if you think its a weak draft(i dont) fine but pick your guy and show why he is better but stop the oh this guy is skita or this guy is yada yada yada. off the soap box now.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Rainman, very solid point.

As for me, I have always found fault in just about every player in the draft. I don't feel like I single out the guys I like's competitors and I think I should make an effort to stop dogging guys like Morrison. Do I like him? No, but then again I only like probably 10 guys per draft at the most. Everyone is flawed.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

rainman said:


> i dont know if anyone has it right, we'll see. here is where i have a problem with the tone of this and most other draft sites, everyone has to dog someone to prove their point, kind of the rush limbaugh mentality but we'll leave that for another forum. someone likes morrison then bargnani is terrible, rudy gay is the favorite so morrison/brandon roy sucks..get my point, these guys are at the top of the list, if you think its a weak draft(i dont) fine but pick your guy and show why he is better but stop the oh this guy is skita or this guy is yada yada yada. off the soap box now.


 
I'm not knocking anyone but players that expect to go in the top five that play overseas. If its not completely obvious your a top pick while you play against unknown competition (like Lebron in high school for instance) than I think you should have to come to the United States and play against other top prospects to prove it. 

Thats why I dont think he should be picked first. There is not enough conclusive evidence. He could be the next Zarko, Skita or Dirk...and nobody in the states (unless youve traveled to watch his games) could really tell you if he will be a good pro or not. And nobody is saying conclusively after scouting him that he is the real deal, they say he could be... thats not good enough for me. Id rather go on players Ive watched and am comfortable with. Ive seen Morrison go up against Ager and Mich. State in a triple overtime game. Id havent seen Andrea go up against Paul Davis and Mich State. Shoot Id settle for that in a tournament before the draft.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> He sure as hell blew up in his workout... He shot 82% during the ENTIRE workout. Unreal.


The guy who posted the article did his math wrong, adam wasn't 90 of 110, he was 70 of 110 or 63%


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> I'm not knocking anyone but players that expect to go in the top five that play overseas. If its not completely obvious your a top pick while you play against unknown competition (like Lebron in high school for instance) than I think you should have to come to the United States and play against other top prospects to prove it.
> 
> Thats why I dont think he should be picked first. There is not enough conclusive evidence. He could be the next Zarko, Skita or Dirk...and nobody in the states (unless youve traveled to watch his games) could really tell you if he will be a good pro or not. And nobody is saying conclusively after scouting him that he is the real deal, they say he could be... thats not good enough for me. Id rather go on players Ive watched and am comfortable with. Ive seen Morrison go up against Ager and Mich. State in a triple overtime game. Id havent seen Andrea go up against Paul Davis and Mich State. Shoot Id settle for that in a tournament before the draft.


all good points but i think there is a consensus, and i may be wrong, that the league he plays in is better than the ncaa. some have said it's similar to the cba i just dont know, darko's thing is he was playing against men.....probably men that were smoking 3 packs a day and washing it done with a quart of whiskey for all we know. the video that i've seen of AB, and there is quite a bit out there, shows a guy who is obviously tall and an outstanding shooter, can block a shot and has what looks like a killer first step, i also see a guy that needs to develope some upperbody strength and get a low post game. no offense to paul davis, shelden williams or even lamarcus aldridge but they cant carry this guy's jock. should he go 1st or 4th we have all pretty much agreed its a need draft but dont hold the kid to a differant standard than everyone else. i'll say it again if he had played at duke or unc he would have blown away the competition, no way any college player would be able to guard this guy.just my opinion.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I *GUARANTEE* Adam Morrison will not be the #1 pick in the 2006 Draft.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

rainman said:


> all good points but i think there is a consensus, and i may be wrong, that the league he plays in is better than the ncaa. some have said it's similar to the cba i just dont know, darko's thing is he was playing against men.....probably men that were smoking 3 packs a day and washing it done with a quart of whiskey for all we know. the video that i've seen of AB, and there is quite a bit out there, shows a guy who is obviously tall and an outstanding shooter, can block a shot and has what looks like a killer first step, i also see a guy that needs to develope some upperbody strength and get a low post game. no offense to paul davis, shelden williams or even lamarcus aldridge but they cant carry this guy's jock. should he go 1st or 4th we have all pretty much agreed its a need draft but dont hold the kid to a differant standard than everyone else. i'll say it again if he had played at duke or unc he would have blown away the competition, no way any college player would be able to guard this guy.just my opinion.


Word. No College players could guard/handle a 7 footer that can shoot like Andrea. He wouldve absolutely owned the Paul Davis' of the NCAA.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Morrison will be the best player of this draft. He will be Nash-like at his position.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

reports are coming out that toronto will trade their pick in a package for oneal, so the pacers can draft.... well you know who.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I hope you're right. As a Bulls fan, Adam Szczerbiak is the last guy I want them (The Bulls) drafting.


Oh, you'd rather have Andrea Tskitishvili?


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> reports are coming out that toronto will trade their pick in a package for oneal, so the pacers can draft.... well you know who.


Link?


----------



## cv3bandwagon (Mar 16, 2006)

You might as well stop all this horse **** about Bryan Colangelo not having the balls to draft Bargnani NO.1 Did he have the balls to draft Marion befor Maggete? The balls to trade Joe Johnson for Boris Diaw? If there' no solid offer to take the first pick and Adam Morrison (they only offer us ****) were drafting Andrea Bargnani.


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

vigilante said:


> I *GUARANTEE* Adam Morrison will not be the #1 pick in the 2006 Draft.


Yeah . . . No way he goes #1, even if TO trades the pick to Boston or Indiana. Why would the Pacers trade for Morrison when they have Danny Granger and could resign Peja? Wouldn't they want to move up and get a big if they trade Jermaine?


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> Based on his play this year and his workouts. And GMs are becoming reassured that Morrison's type one diabetes wont affect the longevity of his career. Morrison played a ton of minutes last year with the Dogs.
> 
> Toronto may make a trade... but regardless Adam Morrison will be the first pick in the nba draft. Not Andrea BargSkitaChrivea. Chris Bosh would shoot his GM if he drafts a PF. Colangelo doesn't have the balls with the first pick to do it anyways.
> 
> ...


They are not looking stupid any more, lol. 

http://www.draftexpress.com/mock.php?y=2006


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

yep draft express listened to me:clap: :cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Morrison might be the best player in the draft...for the first two years. That is, until the other undeveloped talent matures and surpasses him.


----------



## jakethegreat (Jun 12, 2006)

Adam Morrison got Larry Bird's game, indeed.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

jakethegreat said:


> Adam Morrison got Larry Bird's game, indeed.


He'll be lucky to ever average half the rebounds and assists Larry Bird averaged in his career. Or two-thirds his points.

Considering the vast majority of posters would rather have Larry Bird in his prime over Dirk Nowitzki this season, I don't think Ammo is ever going to even sniff Larry Legend-status.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Morrison or Bargnani will be the Raptors pick imo, Coangelo will go for an interesting offensive player.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Banjoriddim said:


> Link?


it was linked on realgm, might still be there, or if you go the the raptors page of real gm you can find it im sure (probably on the pacers one too)


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

RebelSun said:


> Morrison might be the best player in the draft...for the first two years. That is, until the other undeveloped talent matures and surpasses him.


Usually the best player from the first two years remains the best player.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

matt! said:


> Usually the best player from the first two years remains the best player.


Yup.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

matt! said:


> Usually the best player from the first two years remains the best player.


Says who? Mike Miller or Damon Stoudamire? Until this year I'd argue that Elton Brand is behind Artest and Marion despite starting off the best. Pau Gasol probably isn't as good as Gilbert Arenas anymore. Yao is now comming into his own and probably surpassing Amare. And while LeBron is LeBron, Dwayne Wade, Melo, and Bosh are starting to gain ground on him. And let's not forget Dirk, who was certainly not one of the best players in his draft his first two seasons, not better than Bibby, Jamison, and Pierce.


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I hope you're right. As a Bulls fan, Adam Szczerbiak is the last guy I want them (The Bulls) drafting.
> 
> Bargnani, Gay, Aldridge and Thomas are all going to be better players. The assurance of Paxson taking a crack at one of these four without the possibility of Morrison being a Bull would be a wonderful feeling. Preferably Bargnani or Gay though.


ADAM---------->WALLY
WALLY--------->ADAM

Never heard the comparison before, but this is absolutely what I picture him being in the NBA. I guy that can shoot the ball, but can't do much else. As a raptors fan, I really hope they just trade down and grab a pg (roy or marcus williams). I think the bulls will take thomas or aldridge, whoever is on the board. Probably thomas if they have the choice of either.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Can we 'sticky' this thread for awhile?...

Attention mods, please 'sticky' this thread....


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

As RebelSun stated and Nimreitz explained Morrison will most lilkely be the best player from the draft in his first year or two due to him being the most NBA ready, thus causing fans and media people to overrate his abilities. Morrison will be the biggest "rock star" from this draft, but that's about it. What is meant by that is he'll have a following (as he already does), the media will be in love with him (as they already have) and he'll get a lot of endorsments. Morrison has "it" from a marketing standpoint. On the court, however, his career will play out something like Mike Miller, as he'll peak early and remain steady the rest of his career. I don't believe Morrison's game rembles anyone currently in the NBA as he is more of a mix of various talents.


----------



## l2owen (Apr 24, 2006)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I don't like Morrison's game. He follows the ball too often, and I don't think he respond very well to longer and more athletic defenders. The small forward position in the NBA is stacked with some freakish players. He might be a good player, but I would put my money on atleast 3 of the 4 other guys will be better players (leaving myself room for one disappointment).
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't familiar with the Bulls previous drafts, are you (Gordon over Iguodala when they needed a big guard)?


huh people really need to stop using this " he will have problems going against longer and more athletic defenders", god are you kidding me. when he played against memphis vs williams and carney , a team which is uber athletic and is loaded with nba calibur atheletes... he torched them for 34 points on almost 50 % shooting while regularly being double/triple teamed and going to the charity stripe 12 times. even ucla which is probably one of the best defensive teams in the country couldnt stop him , he shot 10/17 for 24 points . yeah they lost the game, but they didnt stop adam . they stopped the other zags who totally blew it and sucked big time. Mallon with 4 tos in 13 minutes. HORRIBLE. ravio 4 turnovers that game. Horrible. batista with 3. horrible. basically adam was the only reason why the zags were even close in that game, and he kept his cool and had only two turnovers despite playing the most minutes out of anyone and constantly being double teame. their guards did an awesome choking job. the horrible horirble turnover which basically lost them the game in the closing minute , bah we can go on about the zag guards choking forever. 

the point is that adam smoked any kind of defender that came at him in university , whether they were atheltic beasts from memphis who double/triple teamed , the best defensive team in the ncaa, or anyone else. adam couldnt not be stopped by anyone, except himself when he has bad shooting nights like every other player who ever played the game ( his worst was vs san diego 3/11, and its not their amazing defense either, its more like adams shot just couldnt go in )


----------



## l2owen (Apr 24, 2006)

ralaw said:


> As RebelSun stated and Nimreitz explained Morrison will most lilkely be the best player from the draft in his first year or two due to him being the most NBA ready, thus causing fans and media people to overrate his abilities. Morrison will be the biggest "rock star" from this draft, but that's about it. What is meant by that is he'll have a following (as he already does), the media will be in love with him (as they already have) and he'll get a lot of endorsments. Morrison has "it" from a marketing standpoint. On the court, however, his career will play out something like Mike Miller, as he'll peak early and remain steady the rest of his career. I don't believe Morrison's game rembles anyone currently in the NBA as he is more of a mix of various talents.



adam is better than miller. miller in florida had nothing on adam. the offensive array of moves that adam has would make miller look bad . in college miller could dribble very well , pass and shoot. however he was not anywhere as offensively gifted. just as bad on defense. his dribbling is as good or maybe even a little better than adams coming out . and he was a very non-fiery type player. his biggest knock was that he let the game come to him way to much , played too passively. passive players dont accomplish much in the nba. Adam has X factor. heart. he has the fire of a champion and thats why he will be better than miller ( as well as the fact that hes a far more fierce competitor, has a higher basketball iq , has very very strong leadership qualities, better offensie array of moves, just better overall in general ) . i dont know adam just has way too many things going for him than mike miller coming out . its not really close .


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

l2owen said:


> adam is better than miller. miller in florida had nothing on adam. the offensive array of moves that adam has would make miller look bad . in college miller could dribble very well , pass and shoot. however he was not anywhere as offensively gifted. just as bad on defense. his dribbling is as good or maybe even a little better than adams coming out . and he was a very non-fiery type player. his biggest knock was that he let the game come to him way to much , played too passively. passive players dont accomplish much in the nba. Adam has X factor. heart. he has the fire of a champion and thats why he will be better than miller ( as well as the fact that hes a far more fierce competitor, has a higher basketball iq , has very very strong leadership qualities, better offensie array of moves, just better overall in general ) . i dont know adam just has way too many things going for him than mike miller coming out . its not really close .


My comparison to Miller had nothing to do with skills, but rather how Morrison's career will play out. Miller has more talent than Morrison, but as you said doesn't have the heart. I expect Miller to be a career 12-15ppg scorer, but nothing more and if he is your teams best player your team will not win more than 25-30 games.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

vigilante said:


> I *GUARANTEE* Adam Morrison will not be the #1 pick in the 2006 Draft.



And Italy or Portugal WILL WIN the World Cup.


:biggrin:


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

matt! said:


> Usually the best player from the first two years remains the best player.


Not necessarily in the last 15 years: Kobe, TMac, KG, Dirk, etc...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

ralaw said:


> My comparison to Miller had nothing to do with skills, but rather how Morrison's career will play out. Miller has more talent than Morrison, but as you said doesn't have the heart. I expect Miller to be a career 12-15ppg scorer, but nothing more and if he is your teams best player your team will not win more than 25-30 games.


 Don't feel too stupid when your expectations look like horse **** in a couple years.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Don't feel too stupid when your expectations look like horse **** in a couple years.


Why would I feel stupid? Its just a prediction. If Morrison exceeds my expectations good for him. Regardless, I do expect him to have an impact wherever he goes, and he will be the most marketable player to come out in the draft since LeBron James; however, in my opinion he will peak early and remain a steady scorer.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

People really underestimate Morrison. He has a passion for the game unlike anyone else. The reason a lot of players don't improve much is because they don't work hard enough. Morrison will do that and more. I once read that Larry Bird spent a whole summer shooting only left handed just in case he had to do that in a game... 99% of players would never do such a thing... Morrison is part of that 1%.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

tempe85 said:


> People really underestimate Morrison. He has a passion for the game unlike anyone else. The reason a lot of players don't improve much is because they don't work hard enough. Morrison will do that and more. I once read that Larry Bird spent a whole summer shooting only left handed just in case he had to do that in a game... 99% of players would never do such a thing... Morrison is part of that 1%.


Word. People are sleeping on Adam. They see that he is a scoring white wing so they automatically assume that he is the second coming of Wally or Mike Miller.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

bruno34115 said:


> Word. People are sleeping on Adam. They see that he is a scoring white wing so they automatically assume that he is the second coming of Wally or Mike Miller.


morrison can create his own shot better than those two so there is a big differance right there. hopefully he'll get in a situation where he'll get 20 shots a game so he can succeed, if he's a 3rd or 4th option somewhere he'll be like a lot of others in the league that sort of just blend into the woodwork.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

rainman said:


> morrison can create his own shot better than those two so there is a big differance right there. hopefully he'll get in a situation where he'll get 20 shots a game so he can succeed, if he's a 3rd or 4th option somewhere he'll be like a lot of others in the league that sort of just blend into the woodwork.


If Morrison goes to a team where he gets 20 shots a game the team will not win more than 25 games. At best Morrison is a good 2nd or 3rd option.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

ralaw said:


> If Morrison goes to a team where he gets 20 shots a game the team will not win more than 25 games. At best Morrison is a good 2nd or 3rd option.



if i've got morrison on my team i want him taking all the shots.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

bruno34115 said:


> Word. People are sleeping on Adam. They see that he is a scoring white wing so they automatically assume that he is the second coming of Wally or Mike Miller.


I don't think Adam compares to Mike well at all. Miller is a ballhandler.

I think best case scenario for Adam is somewhere between Wally and Carmelo/Glenn Robinson. For the record, I don't see him getting 25ppg in the league, at least not on a team with any talent. I think he's perfectly capable of getting 15-20ppg, though.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I think Morrison will be a good 2nd option, which is in no way underrating him. A good 2nd option is hard to find, a legit superstar 1st option doesnt even come along every draft.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

RebelSun said:


> I don't think Adam compares to Mike well at all. Miller is a ballhandler.
> 
> I think best case scenario for Adam is somewhere between Wally and Carmelo/Glenn Robinson. For the record, I don't see him getting 25ppg in the league, at least not on a team with any talent. I think he's perfectly capable of getting 15-20ppg, though.



i happen to think morrison has a better handle than miller and would be better off at the shooting guard position like a reggie miller or a rip hamilton. realistically 15-20ppg(your prediction) is what to expect at least for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

tempe85 said:


> People really underestimate Morrison. He has a passion for the game unlike anyone else. The reason a lot of players don't improve much is because they don't work hard enough. Morrison will do that and more. I once read that Larry Bird spent a whole summer shooting only left handed just in case he had to do that in a game... 99% of players would never do such a thing... Morrison is part of that 1%.


Seriously, you have no idea about that, you just assume because of what you've read in a few magazine articles. He could be the laziest player from this draft once he gets paid, you have no clue.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Seriously, you have no idea about that, you just assume because of what you've read in a few magazine articles. He could be the laziest player from this draft once he gets paid, you have no clue.


Don't we all assume unless we know first hand?...

Do any of us get to spend time in the gym with athletes?....

The media just fabricates coaches, former coaches and teammates quotes and makes stuff up...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

ralaw said:


> If Morrison goes to a team where he gets 20 shots a game the team will not win more than 25 games. At best Morrison is a good 2nd or 3rd option.


You make these broad claims...There's no way to argue because its just opinion, but you throw it out there like you think its the truth.

Kinda comical.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

rainman said:


> i happen to think morrison has a better handle than miller and would be better off at the shooting guard position like a reggie miller or a rip hamilton. realistically 15-20ppg(your prediction) is what to expect at least for the foreseeable future.


Morrison isn't a better ball handler then Miller by any means. You do realize Miller plays spot duty at the pg posisiton right? Morrison will be a good off the ball scorer and second option in the league. This is a role that would serve him well. Everyone isn't a go to number one guy, but there are those who would strive being a #2. Morrison's only problem is his competitive nature getting the best of him



zagsfan20 said:


> You make these broad claims...There's no way to argue because its just opinion, but you throw it out there like you think its the truth.
> 
> Kinda comical.


My comments are no more broad than any you have made. The only reason you find them comical is because they aren't in line with your beliefs. If I said Morrison will come in he league and average 20ppg while carrying his team to the playoffs, you would have no problem. If you can't handle someone's opinion about a player maybe you should get out of the thread.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> Thats why I dont think he should be picked first. There is not enough conclusive evidence. He could be the next Zarko, Skita or Dirk... *and nobody in the states (unless youve traveled to watch his games) could really tell you if he will be a good pro or not. * And nobody is saying conclusively after scouting him that he is the real deal, they say he could be... thats not good enough for me. *Id rather go on players Ive watched and am comfortable with. * Ive seen Morrison go up against Ager and Mich. State in a triple overtime game. Id havent seen Andrea go up against Paul Davis and Mich State. Shoot Id settle for that in a tournament before the draft.


1. Ever heard of NBA Scouts? They travel to watch NBA games. Neat concept, eh.

2. I don't care what your comfortable with. You should not care what I am comfortable with. It has no relevance where a guy will get drafted.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> 1. Ever heard of NBA Scouts? They travel to watch NBA games. Neat concept, eh.
> 
> 2. I don't care what your comfortable with. You should not care what I am comfortable with. It has no relevance where a guy will get drafted.


Nobody asked you to care, however this is America, and we are entitled to our opinions. I'm fully aware of nba scouts, and even the best make more than their share of mistakes. And I dont know what NBA scouts traveling to nba games has anything to do with understanding how good or bad Andrea will be. 

Be regardless these nba scouts make mistakes on college players they watch time and time again, let alone overseas players. I can remember scouts like Blake and others that questioned if Kyle Korver (for example) would get drafted or even if he belonged in the nba. I personally thought he should have been a first round selection. 

So my point was drafting a player from overseas is more risky than one that has played college ball. So if your going to make an overseas player the number one selection he needs to be by far the best player in the draft. And this year that doesnt seem to be the case. So I'll stick with what I said and how I feel, thats my opinion, and now that is also the opinion of most of the major draft boards. Because they all read my post and decided to put Adam Morrison at the top. :biggrin:


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> Nobody asked you to care, however this is America, and we are entitled to our opinions. I'm fully aware of nba scouts, and even the best make more than their share of mistakes. And I dont know what NBA scouts traveling to nba games has anything to do with understanding how good or bad Andrea will be.
> 
> Be regardless these nba scouts make mistakes on college players they watch time and time again, let alone overseas players. I can remember scouts like Blake and others that questioned if Kyle Korver (for example) would get drafted or even if he belonged in the nba. I personally thought he should have been a first round selection.
> 
> So my point was drafting a player from overseas is more risky than one that has played college ball. So if your going to make an overseas player the number one selection he needs to be by far the best player in the draft. And this year that doesnt seem to be the case. So I'll stick with what I said and how I feel, thats my opinion, and now that is also the opinion of most of the major draft boards. Because they all read my post and decided to put Adam Morrison at the top. :biggrin:



i dont think playing ball in europe is like playing behind the iron curtain here, it should be fairly easy to scout guys wherever they are, it didnt seem to bother anyone to draft kids right out of highschool to the nba and their level of play wasnt exactly top shelf. from what i've seen of bargnani he is by far the most talented player out there but i'm sure he has some weaknesses, 7ft with a great first step and a great outside shot works for me.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

rainman said:


> i dont think playing ball in europe is like playing behind the iron curtain here, it should be fairly easy to scout guys wherever they are, it didnt seem to bother anyone to draft kids right out of highschool to the nba and their level of play wasnt exactly top shelf. from what i've seen of bargnani he is by far the most talented player out there but i'm sure he has some weaknesses, 7ft with a great first step and a great outside shot works for me.


 
thats just it, this skinny kid could turn out to be the recently waived jonathan bender. now if you were saying draft him 2-6 id say ok its a weak draft. but Adam Morrison is the sure bet. You know he is gonna produce offensively at the next level. you cant make that guarantee of thomas, or gay, or lamarcus. Roy, ok id give you him. But the way i see things. Morrison goes first, maybe toronto keeps him, and likely they trade it. The Bulls will draft Roy. And either trade somebody on their roster and keep roy (as well as draft Aaron Gray with their second pick) or trade Roy to likely the Los Angeles Lakers.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> thats just it, this skinny kid could turn out to be the recently waived jonathan bender. now if you were saying draft him 2-6 id say ok its a weak draft. but Adam Morrison is the sure bet. You know he is gonna produce offensively at the next level. you cant make that guarantee of thomas, or gay, or lamarcus. Roy, ok id give you him. But the way i see things. Morrison goes first, maybe toronto keeps him, and likely they trade it. The Bulls will draft Roy. And either trade somebody on their roster and keep roy (as well as draft Aaron Gray with their second pick) or trade Roy to likely the Los Angeles Lakers.



you are coming up with a lot of possiblities there and who knows you may be right on, i think morrison fits better in toronto but i do think AB has the bigger upside, as for chicago they have been awful silent on bargnani which makes me think they are praying for him to be there, lakers would love to move up but why take on salary when you can get a top player there, just some thoughts, be cool.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> Seriously, you have no idea about that, you just assume because of what you've read in a few magazine articles. He could be the laziest player from this draft once he gets paid, you have no clue.


Huh... well I've only been following Morrison for about 3 years now. Gonzaga happens to be my favorite College Basketball team (which I've followed for about 7-8 years). I've even seen him play in person. I still stand by what I said.


----------



## l2owen (Apr 24, 2006)

wow it is apparent that half the posters here need to go into the fortune telling business. making "this is the truth-of-god" statements about what will happen in the future . unless someone here is the messiah i doubt anyone can predict what these young men will accomplish with their lives. adam could lead a team to a 60 win season taking 20 shots a game. if you know something we dont and can see into the future, maing statements like "no team will ever win with blah blah adam takign 20 shot blah blah" , plz plz predict the next powerball lottery numbers.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

just a friendly reminder from your neighborhood draft mod...

*it's all speculation and opinion at this point, so please try and respect that.*

_nobody knows anything_ about how any of these guys will do in the league.

your "BPA" might not be the "BPA" to the general manager of your team. 

i stuck this thread per the request.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I don't know what more Morrison could have done in college to prove he was an elite level talent...

He scored routinely against top level athletes...and was almost always double and sometimes triple teamed....and I don't know any other players who delivered in as many clutch situations as he did.....

and I do think when you compare him to Wally or Miller you might as well be slapping him in the face...b\c the main reason for those comparisons is the color of his skin......

You want a comparison? Carmelo Anthony.....Not as athletic but plays with a lot more fire and has a better IQ...both look at defense as a 2nd thought and both can score at any time against anyone.....

Last time I checked, a player with great offensive ability is a pretty important thing for a team to have.....especialy when defenses can't handcheck him....


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Kmurph said:


> You want a comparison? Carmelo Anthony.....Not as athletic but plays with a lot more fire and has a better IQ...both look at defense as a 2nd thought and both can score at any time against anyone.....


Morrison is not near the physical specimen that Anthony is. It doesn't stop at athleticism. Melo is also much stronger, more explosive, and I believe more lengthy. Morrison is much more of a shooter than Melo is. Melo is dangerous when he is abusing you in the post on the low block, getting shots right at the bucket. When he is out on the break finishing way above the rim. 

If you want me to compare Morrison to a black player who didn't suceed, how about Marcus Fizer? Yeah, they don't play anything alike, like him and Melo, but he is black! 

Miller and Wally are pretty good comparisons, and it has nothing to do with skin color. They're 6'8, average athletes, very good shooting touch, but not much of their all-around game from college will translate in the NBA.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Why is this thread stickied? I understand that it was requested, but it seems frivolous.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Kmurph said:


> You want a comparison? Carmelo Anthony.....Not as athletic but plays with a lot more fire and has a better IQ...both look at defense as a 2nd thought and both can score at any time against anyone.....


Whoa, way off.

Is Morrison going to spend most of his time down on the block or something? Yeesh.

EDIT: What Patches said.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Kmurph said:


> I don't know what more Morrison could have done in college to prove he was an elite level talent...


He could have at least attempted to play defense.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Looks like Morrison can't get his shot off against NBA athletes afterall.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Amareca said:


> Morrison will be the best player of this draft. He will be Nash-like at his position.


:lol:


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> :lol:


I am more than willing to post an "I told you so" post at the end of the year, but we're not there yet. And come on HKF, Nash wasn't a star his rookie year!!!

Plus there's a huge fight me and zagsfan had that spanned probably three or four threads over this kid that involved rookie predictions. That's going to be the one I resurrect.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

The year is far from over. Sure, he's having a freshman slump right now, but how can you overlook the games he has put up 25+ against San Antonio, Miami and Boston and many other 20 point games.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Looks like Morrison can't get his shot off against NBA athletes afterall.


Yep.

19 games into his rookie season and he's already labeled.

Tell Bruce Bowen that he can't score on NBA athletes.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> The year is far from over. Sure, he's having a freshman slump right now, but how can you overlook the games he has put up 25+ against San Antonio, Miami and Boston and many other 20 point games.


sure he's had some good games. he's going to have some of those. but when he's shooting 37% on the season right now(and what happened to his free throw shooting?) and not really contributing anything else, it's not really looking good for him.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Yep.
> 
> 19 games into his rookie season and he's already labeled.
> 
> Tell Bruce Bowen that he can't score on NBA athletes.


It took me about an hour to find the damn thread, which is outrageous since "morrison" posts by Nimreitz should have popped it up immediately and didn't, but I really wish I had put the bar a little higher. I said 9/3/1 and right now he's at 14/3/2. At least I got it right that he can't do anything else; after the NBA career is over looking at his defense it seems like he could be a fine matador.

That sucks though. Can we at least dig up the threads where Nimreitz was high on Daniel Gibson as a pro later? He's starting for the Cavs!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Yep.
> 
> 19 games into his rookie season and he's already labeled.
> 
> Tell Bruce Bowen that he can't score on NBA athletes.


He is shooting 12% (!!) over his last 4 games and 36% from the field for the season. You don't think this guy is struggling a great deal to get his shot off at the NBA level? 

Morrison is averaging 13.2 points per game, but on 13.55 shots per game. It's not good at all if your shot attempts is higher than your points. 

Carmelo had no trouble scoring right out of the gate, and he came out as a freshman. Morrison was compared in this thread to Carmelo for his scoring ability, and Morrison should be more polished because he is older with more college experience.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The few games I have seen of Morrison the one thing that seems to be his weakness is his foot speed. He cant really blow by anyone, so defenders keep up with him pretty easily. He moves well with screens and has various skills to score, but its basically the foot speed keeping him from being a deadly soorer.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> He is shooting 12% (!!) over his last 4 games and 36% from the field for the season. You don't think this guy is struggling a great deal to get his shot off at the NBA level?
> 
> Morrison is averaging 13.2 points per game, but on 13.55 shots per game. It's not good at all if your shot attempts is higher than your points.
> 
> Carmelo had no trouble scoring right out of the gate, and he came out as a freshman. Morrison was compared in this thread to Carmelo for his scoring ability, and Morrison should be more polished because he is older with more college experience.



And you still ignore the games he has done well. He is a rookie and is having growing pains he's already proven that he can score on good defenders in the NBA, he's just been struggling lately.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

It's clear that Adam is having trouble scoring on NBA level athletes. So far, he's been sub-par (way sub-par) considering the hype that surrounded him before the season starts. He needs a lot of work.

But, I'm not going to call him a disappointment yet. Despite the hype, he's still a rookie and I believe he's not done developing. I don't know how people came up with the Carmelo comparison. The comparison doesn't exist (never exist). Carmelo was already NBA ready since HS. Adam Morrison is a different type of player. People forgot that Adam was basically nobody when he started his college career compare to Melo. Melo had SUPERSTAR written all over him. But Adam is different. He is a hardworker who wants to get better. Good kid with great work ethic. He got better every year in college. That I think is his best quality. And it remains to be seen if that quality carries on to the NBA. That quality in him makes him fun to watch. The guy loves basketball and combine that with his work ethic, you gotta love a player like that. Let's just watch how his career go. He's one of those players that you think you know what he's capable of. But you don't. I'm pretty sure he'll come back next season with some new tricks.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

4-34 shooting the last 4 games? Larry Bird my ***. Morrison sucks.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> And you still ignore the games he has done well. He is a rookie and is having growing pains he's already proven that he can score on good defenders in the NBA, he's just been struggling lately.


he's had 7 games over 20 points, but at the same time he's had 7 games under 8. he is averaging 13 shots a game but is scoring at just under 1 point per shot. that is terrible. and when his shot isn't falling(and it doesn't seem to be usually with his under 37% shooting), he doesn't bring anything else to the table.

even if he has good games, right now adam morrison is a bad player.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Must be a quiet day so why not bash Adam Morrison, fact is none of this years crop is tearing it up yet. I dont see too much complaining about a lack of stats from Bargnani, Tyrus Thomas, Shelden Williams, to say nothing about missing in action by guys like Patrick Obryant and Saer Sene.

The games i've seen Morrison play he's either played well or has missed a ton of open shots. I think he's probably had too many minutes handed to him too soon and maybe is adjusting to the nba but to me he should be able to hit open shots.

Lastly is there a coach out there who is more clueless than Bernie Bickerstaf then someone please point him out to me, I will say if Larry Brown takes over down there Morrison will be on the first plane out of town which would be ok with me as long is its heading west, preferably northwest.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

rainman said:


> Must be a quiet day so why not bash Adam Morrison, fact is none of this years crop is tearing it up yet. I dont see too much complaining about a lack of stats from Bargnani, Tyrus Thomas, Shelden Williams, to say nothing about missing in action by guys like Patrick Obryant and Saer Sene.
> 
> The games i've seen Morrison play he's either played well or has missed a ton of open shots. I think he's probably had too many minutes handed to him too soon and maybe is adjusting to the nba but to me he should be able to hit open shots.
> 
> Lastly is there a coach out there who is more clueless than Bernie Bickerstaf then someone please point him out to me, I will say if Larry Brown takes over down there Morrison will be on the first plane out of town which would be ok with me as long is its heading west, preferably northwest.


I'm saying that it's too early to criticize Morrison. But to play devil's advocate with your argument, no one ever said that Bargnani or Tyrus Thomas would be good right away. Morrison was supposed to be the most NBA Ready player in the draft (although I would have told you he was #2 behind Gay). That's why it's disappointing when a player who supposedly lacks potential is not lighting it up right away. He'll be fine, just give him time.

And by the way, Saer Sene will never be anything. I can't believe he suckered some team into drafting him and I can't believe he suckered usually good bbb.net posters into thinking he would be good in the NBA (actually I definitely believe that). I hear he even runs goofy.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

rainman said:


> Must be a quiet day so why not bash Adam Morrison, fact is none of this years crop is tearing it up yet. I dont see too much complaining about a lack of stats from Bargnani, Tyrus Thomas, Shelden Williams, to say nothing about missing in action by guys like Patrick Obryant and Saer Sene.


the three guys talked about most as being the most nba ready were morrison, randy foye, and brandon roy. roy is hurt, so he can't perform. foye is getting 15 minutes a game and not playing that well. morrison is getting 35 minutes a game and putting up some points but at terrible percentages.

who do you expect to be talked about most? who's going to get bashed the most? probably the guy playing the big minutes getting tons of shots.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> the three guys talked about most as being the most nba ready were morrison, randy foye, and brandon roy. roy is hurt, so he can't perform. foye is getting 15 minutes a game and not playing that well. morrison is getting 35 minutes a game and putting up some points but at terrible percentages.
> 
> who do you expect to be talked about most? who's going to get bashed the most? probably the guy playing the big minutes getting tons of shots.


Fair enough lets just remember it's Dec. 12th. Maybe it's the new ball.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Bargnani will be the best player in this draft


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Morrison's shot looks fine, it just never goes in. Having watched many Bobcats games, I think it's because he's never open. His own fault though, he hasn't gotten over the rookie "i'll just stand around" phase.

and yeah, he has no moves whatsoever. the only possible way he can be a big time scorer is to move all the time. doesn't really do that yet.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> 4-34 shooting the last 4 games? Larry Bird my ***. Morrison sucks.


I don't know that he's Larry Bird, but give the rook a _little_ bit of time before you write him off as a bust.


OT, but I was just going over Bird's career stats and what strikes me is how remarkably consistent his numbers were throughout 12 seasons.

Rookie season:

21.3 ppg
10.4 r
4.5 a
1.7 s
.6 b
36 minutes

Final, sore back season:

20.2 ppg
9.6 r
6.8 a
.9 s
.7 b
36.9 minutes

(albeit in 45 games, rather than 82)

Career Average:

24.3 ppg
10 r
6.3 a
1.7 s
.8 b
38.4 minutes


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Come on, people. It is what, 15 games in? The guy has already shown he can be a go-to scorer in the league. He hit a bit of a wall, but bounced back nicely tonight. It should take him time to figure out how to score consistently against the type of athletes he faces on a consistent basis now, but we already know he can do it. He's the type of kid that is going to work on his game and find ways to improve.

I just find it funny how many people are already back on this board bashing the kid as if they were right after 1/5 of a season. 

HKF, a year ago you looked like a pretty big idiot being the first person to hype Deron Williams over Chris Paul. And we now know that Williams deserved to be drafted right there with Paul. I held back on saying anything about it because I knew these things take time to play out. 

And writing Morrison off after 15 games is absolutely absurd, especially when he's already shown every tool in the book to become an elite scorer.

Brandon Roy is a lock for ROY if he can get back healthy here pretty soon, but my guess is that by the end of the year AMMO is averaging 18 ppg, shooting in the low 40's, and wins the award because Roy will proably miss 30 or so games. 

The Hollinger types will wail about is lack of rebounding, never really understanding the true value of an Adam Morrison-type scorer.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

Every tool in the book? Except athleticism and the ability to create his own shot. What are you smoking?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I'm going to hold off on what part of Morrison I think JW is smoking because in matters unrelated to Adam Morrison I enjoy reading his perspective.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What I quoted was Amareca saying he will be like Steve Nash, but at the small forward position. Not whether or not he could play at the NBA level. I know he can play at the NBA level, but he hasn't been very good and I just don't see his conditioning catching up to his game. The limitations this dude has are pretty glaring.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Come on, people. It is what, 15 games in? The guy has already shown he can be a go-to scorer in the league.


22 games into the season, morrison has shown that he is willing to take shots like he is a go to scorer, however these shots don't been going in at a rate that suggests he will be a go to scorer. he's averaging less than one point per shot. that is terrible.

and it's not like he is some super athlete that is raw as a basketball player. i do expect him to improve, but the things he is lacking are the things that you can't really do a whole lot about to improve.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

You are absolutely foolish if you write off Morrison because he is shooting 37% from the field after 20 games. 

Did we blast those that thought Deron Williams was the best PG in the class of 2005 after their rookie seasons were up? 

Morrison has a big adjustment period in front of him. But to say he can't create his own shot? That is the laugher of the century. This guy can, and will only continue to get better at creating his own shot. It is the exact reason he was drafted so high. 

Do you people really think the #3 pick in the draft has no redeeming qualities and was only taken there because he is white? 

Yes, he is a bad defensive player. Criticize him for that all you want. I am disappointed to see that he hasn't put in the effort on that end. 

But as an offensive player, this is just ridiculous. It is going to take him some time, but Morrison is a downright freakish scoring talent. He has already shown it this season, just not consistently yet. If you honestly think he can't create his own shot and isn't going to emerge as a good scorer in this league based off of 20 games, after all we know about Morrison's instincts and ability to improve himself, you stopped really watching this kid play a long time ago. 

BTW, the idea that Morrison is a safer pick than Bargnani is absurd. Bargnani has played against better competition, and Toronto hired his freaking GM, for pete's sake. I think they knew what they were getting themselves into.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/6274128

Adam Morrison came off the bench to have a memorable ball game — 7-12, 7 rebounds, 22 points — especially since his at-home shooting efficiency in recent contests had been 29%. Let's take a close-up look at this heralded rookie's game:

He certainly does have several on-the-ball skills. His shot release was fairly quick and he had remarkable range (3-4 from downtown, with every shot smooth and effortless). Even more mystifying to defenders were the multiple release points on his driving floaters — from his hip, his shoulders, behind his head and so on. Moreover, he constantly moved without the ball, particularly when he curled around weak-side screens. On one second-quarter play, he curled off a screen and when he failed to receive the ball, he continued down the lane, cut across the baseline, curled around another screen, then finally latched on to the ball and buried a trey. Morrison also showed a gift for making savvy passes while on the move.

Did he do anything wrong on offense? He over-handled once or twice. He frequently diddled with the ball on the perimeter after catching it when his feet were firmly planted — which is why he didn't have much explosiveness on any of his ventures into the paint. He also seemed disinclined to get to the basket (and take a hit), especially when he drove left — choosing instead to launch a flipper, or (when going left) to spin and then launch a flipper.

The rookie certainly has the tools to be a moderately effective scorer — but only if he toughens up.

Did he do anything right on defense? No.

If he bears a (very) slight resemblance to Larry Bird on offense, Morrison played defense like Tweety Bird. He couldn't stay with cutters, couldn't deal with screens, repeatedly made late rotations, was faked out-of-bounds when J. J. Reddick wiggled his eyebrows and was totally immobilized on several other occasions. (For example, Dooling faked right from 20 feet, and by the time Dooling approached the basket, Morrison still hadn't moved.) Morrison's only semi-effective defensive maneuvers consisted of taking reckless gambles in the passing lane and also swiping at the ball at every opportunity.

Morrison is the absolute worst defender the league has seen since the hyped-up hey-days of Pete Maravich. (I'll even bet my boots that Pistol Pete was one of Morrison's childhood heroes.)


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

www.starbury.com said:


> Morrison is the absolute worst defender the league has seen since the hyped-up hey-days of Pete Maravich. (I'll even bet my boots that Pistol Pete was one of Morrison's childhood heroes.)


Funny, but Morrison is younger than me and I definitely don't remember Pistol Pete.

Okay everyone, it's just too early to be having this debate and everyone knows it. We aren't seeing Morrison's peak.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Morrison will be nothing more than Wally Z. Mark it down.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

www.starbury.com said:


> http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/6274128
> 
> Adam Morrison came off the bench to have a memorable ball game — 7-12, 7 rebounds, 22 points — especially since his at-home shooting efficiency in recent contests had been 29%. Let's take a close-up look at this heralded rookie's game:
> 
> ...



Some of these guys like Rosen and others over at ESPN dont even follow a lot of these teams, they take little bits here and there and write what amounts to a rather outrageous column and get quoted on sites like this one. Rosen really doesnt have much good to say about anyone outside of the LA Lakers so him dogging Morrison doesnt surprise me. I find it interesting that he invokes memories of Piston Pete as if Morrison has tried to copy his game or maybe the fact they're both white. He probably doesnt want to bring Larry Bird's name up fearing the legend would probably kick his *** the next time he saw him. Have very little respect for any of these so called writers.


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

my early season attempt at an all rookie team

morrison, garbajosa, bargnani, craig smith, and marcus williams


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

how well has bargnani played in his last few games


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

melo4life said:


> how well has bargnani played in his last few games



where are you on Mars or something? seriously he's been great, there was some discussion about who should have been the top pick(not by me) but i think this guy is clearly the best player in this draft and probably would have been last year also. He had 23 last week against Orlando where he pretty much embarased Darko Milicic, was held to 6 against the nets and came back with 18/10 and 6 blocks yesterday. As close to the next Dirk as you're going to get.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

rainman said:


> where are you on Mars or something? seriously he's been great, there was some discussion about who should have been the top pick(not by me) but i think this guy is clearly the best player in this draft and probably would have been last year also. He had 23 last week against Orlando where he pretty much embarased Darko Milicic, was held to 6 against the nets and came back with 18/10 and 6 blocks yesterday. As close to the next Dirk as you're going to get.


God I love being right.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

I haven't really seen Bargnani play so I can't comment as much as I would love to. I've only seen his stats and in spurts he is becoming a very good player. 

But when you said that he is as close to Dirk, in terms of what playstyle? Serious question. 

Dirk is the only 7 footer with the rare ability to play like a SG and he has great ballhandling for a big man. Is Bargnani something like that? A guy that moves around as good as Dirk with and without the ball?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's May, he had a terrible rookie year. Walter Hermann was better than him. As was Paul Millsap and Tarence Kinsey. He may have been voted high because he got to shoot a lot, but his career projection is a career 9th man.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

:laugh: I knew someone would bump this


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Amareca said:


> Morrison will be the best player of this draft. He will be Nash-like at his position.




Unless he meant "he will be on the end of a bench for his first 5 years in the league" this is one of the funniest things I've ever read in hindsight.


----------

